# How does one find a job in Egypt?



## cherrybunny (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a longtime lurker here--I think I've only posted once in a thread. But I'm posting a thread now because I have a question and I was wondering if anyone could give me a bit of advice. 

I'll be graduating in May with a Masters in Fine Arts in English from a fairly large state university in the US. (I'm also a US citizen, if that matters at all.) In the summer, I'll be moving to Egypt, for family reasons. I was wondering how I can find a job there. I'd prefer a teaching job, but a writing or tutoring job would be fine as well, as long as the pay was acceptable and matched with my credentials. 

I'm aware that I shouldn't move until I secure a contract. But I'm entirely confused about how to even gain contacts in Egypt to ask about employment. I'll be moving to 6th October City, but when I looked up one of the universities there, the website didn't even seem to have a jobs/employment page at all. 

Is there a reliable job listings website for Egypt, where I can search for job openings? I looked at a website called bayt dot com but the listings for English-related jobs in Egypt were quite sparse. 

I've always heard that you could make good money in the Middle East through teaching English--but it seems terribly difficult to even find a job! I have a family to help support, so it's very essential that I secure a good job. 

The only other skill I have would be graphic design, something that I've freelanced in for several years now. However, I'm not sure how relevant or applicable that would be in a place like Egypt.

I'd greatly, greatly appreciate any advice or tips that anyone has to offer. 
Thank you very much and have a wonderful day!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

AUC has postings online for the next academic year. You might also look at Cairo American College's website.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

AUC is far (in time) from 6th of October! You can contact universities in the area directly (by email or phone) and ask for job vacancies.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Woops! I completely missed the 6th of October part. Sorry!


----------



## ahlamasreya (Jan 3, 2013)

in 6th of october there are alot of universities; 6th of October university, CIC, ACU, MUST, MSA, 

AUC is not that far away if you have a car, the traffic might be a pain though, approx 45 mins

in tagamo khames there's also the GUC, BUE, FUE, CISE school, Manor house school


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it is more than 45 minutes, the ring road is usually congested the time and the direction you have to use it. I sometimes go around 14-15hrs to Sokhna and the road on the other side (that would be your direction to 6th of October at that time) is fully stopped for a long part. 

But you can check the app Bey2ollak or the website ( Bey2ollak.com ) and check for the: 
Da2ery from Wahat road to Waslet Maryoutia, 
Waslet Maryoutia to Moneeb, 
Moneeb to Autostrad, 
Autostrad to Tagamo3 
(this is the road you will take from 6th of October to 5th Settlement (Tagamo3) if you would work in any of the universities in that area)
and all these sections vice versa to go back, check at the time you think you would use the road, than you have an idea about the congestion.
From the outskirts of 6th of October to Tagamo3 is approx 45 km.


----------



## zizo saber (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey,
First of all, welcome to Egypt if u came already 
and I hope u will enjoy ur time here  ........

About working in Egypt, it's not a hard thing to work in teaching here in Egypt, but it will be pretty easy if u have "working declaration with the visa".
u can work in schools or univ. but univ, will be not an easy thing to find a job there.
but i will try to contact a friend of mine who is working as TA in a univ in 6 of October.
beside u may work in language institutes such as berlitz or MODLI, but MODLI is very far away from u! (1.5 hours by car).

these is what i know about fixes jobs! 
beside that u can work in private courses! but that will be unstable!.

so, i think the best way for u is schools or language institutes, I'll ask my friend for u  .... 
good luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zizo saber said:


> Hey,
> First of all, welcome to Egypt if u came already
> and I hope u will enjoy ur time here  ........
> 
> ...




It is not easy to find legal work in Egypt.. you do not get a working declaration with the visa, you get a permit and they are now very difficult to get.. you cannot get one until you have the offer of a job and then your employer must apply for it.. 

Please do not post any links on this page as we only accept recommendations from reglar posters 

maiden


----------



## zizo saber (Jan 7, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> It is not easy to find legal work in Egypt.. you do not get a working declaration with the visa, you get a permit and they are now very difficult to get.. you cannot get one until you have the offer of a job and then your employer must apply for it..
> 
> Please do not post any links on this page as we only accept recommendations from reglar posters
> 
> maiden



hi, well, I'm a new user, and i didn't post any links!!!!! why r u so offensive?!! and being a new user doesn't allow me to speak?!!! that's weird! 

all what i said is I will ask a friend!!! I don't understand what reply is that!!!!!!!


----------



## zizo saber (Jan 7, 2013)

anyway! cherry,
U can start by Working at call centers, ur language will add to u, the salaries is from 2500LE to 4000LE , i know some british working there some of them are illegally with lower salary, I'll ask about that too.

Regards.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zizo saber said:


> hi, well, I'm a new user, and i didn't post any links!!!!! why r u so offensive?!! and being a new user doesn't allow me to speak?!!! that's weird!
> 
> all what i said is I will ask a friend!!! I don't understand what reply is that!!!!!!!




and that is why I asked you not to post a link.. You are offering to get information for someone, we only allow regular posters to recommend as we often get people joining just so that they can they post or recommend a service..


----------



## zizo saber (Jan 7, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> and that is why I asked you not to post a link.. You are offering to get information for someone, we only allow regular posters to recommend as we often get people joining just so that they can they post or recommend a service..


I'm not offering anything!!!!!!
I'm just trying to help!!!! I don't understand what's wrong with that?!!! do u think ur way is a good way to say welcome to the new comers?!!! I don't think so  we have to be more fixable than that.....
as i said im just trying to help, if u want me to get off this site! i will thank u and go away!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zizo saber said:


> I'm not offering anything!!!!!!
> I'm just trying to help!!!! I don't understand what's wrong with that?!!! do u think ur way is a good way to say welcome to the new comers?!!! I don't think so  we have to be more fixable than that.....
> as i said im just trying to help, if u want me to get off this site! i will thank u and go away!!!!




You are very welcome to stay on the site... 

If you are not offering anything then what are you saying about asking your friend


----------



## zizo saber (Jan 7, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> You are very welcome to stay on the site...
> 
> If you are not offering anything then what are you saying about asking your friend


I feel that we spammed the topic by talking about this!!!
anyway! Asking my friend means that i will ask her how to do that! is that an offering?!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

zizo saber said:


> I feel that we spammed the topic by talking about this!!!
> anyway! Asking my friend means that i will ask her how to do that! is that an offering?!


The polite and correct way to come on to a forum as a new user is to first of all introduce yourself to everyone.....before "offering" to ask friends for information.


----------



## zizo saber (Jan 7, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> The polite and correct way to come on to a forum as a new user is to first of all introduce yourself to everyone.....before "offering" to ask friends for information.


So, u r saying that I'm impolite?!  Well I don't know how to answer this, But i just joined the forums and i found this article so i replied! I don't see replying as an impolite way of talking! of course I will introduce myself, but not right now as I'm working, and please tell me if there are any rules for the forum or something! I would like to know! cauz i really didn't like the way that he answered me at the beginning! he could have been less offensive than that 

Anyway I've brought up to apologize for anything wrong i did, So I'm sorry if i did something wrong.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

zizo saber said:


> So, u r saying that I'm impolite?!  Well I don't know how to answer this, But i just joined the forums and i found this article so i replied! I don't see replying as an impolite way of talking! of course I will introduce myself, but not right now as I'm working, and please tell me if there are any rules for the forum or something! I would like to know! cauz i really didn't like the way that he answered me at the beginning! he could have been less offensive than that
> 
> Anyway I've brought up to apologize for anything wrong i did, So I'm sorry if i did something wrong.


There is a link to the forum rules at the top of the home page...and Maiden Scotland is a she not a he


----------



## zizo saber (Jan 7, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> There is a link to the forum rules at the top of the home page...and Maiden Scotland is a she not a he


ok, I'm sorry, I promise u to introduce myself, but where ? shall i make a new thread?!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

zizo saber said:


> ok, I'm sorry, I promise u to introduce myself, but where ? shall i make a new thread?!


No you can do it on this one.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Getting a job here right now is not so easy.

There are many many qualified Egyptian people with the right qualifications to work in the sectors you are talking about.
Especially in the call centers.

And why would you want to encourage anyone to work here illegally - it puts them in an untenable position of being outside the law - which leaves them open to being exploited.

The only way to get a job in Egypt with a salary that will give you some kind of financial security and a reasonable standard of living is get one whilst you are still in your own country.

Prices here are rising all the time (as they are everywhere else) - and 2500 - 4000 LE is (for a european/westerner) - in my humble opinion - not enough!!


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Doesn't seem like anybody has mentioned the American chamber of commerce in Egypt website, there is a job search section on there. I've heard some people recommend recruiters but I don't know how well that works.


----------

